# Number of Units at each HGVC Resort



## alwysonvac (Oct 29, 2014)

From the May 2014 HGVC Disclosure Agreement.

HGVC members can find the link to this document by selecting "My Ownership" then "Contracts"
NOTE: Club Resorts appear to be listed under HOA name

*1. Affiliated Resorts with 1- 5 Units* 
Plantation Bay Villas 4 

*2. Affiliated Resorts with 10 - 20 Units *
Borgo alle Vigne Fractional Ownership Project 16 
_(a/k/a Hilton Grand Vacations Club Borgo alle Vigne Tuscany) _
Harbourview Villas at South Seas Island Resort 10 
Cottages at South Seas 14 
Plantation House 12 
Hurricane House 15 
Hilton Dunkeld 22 
_(a/k/a Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Dunkeld) _

*3. Affiliated Resorts with 21 - 50 Unit*s
The South Seas Club 24 
Sea Watch On-The-Beach 42 
Club Regency of Marco Island 32 
The Surf Club of Marco 44 
Sanibel Cottages 28 
Shell Island Beach Club 43 
Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation 30 
Grand Pacific MarBrisa (Phase 1) 80
_ (Operated as Hilton Grand Vacations Club at MarBrisa)  (pursuant to a license agreement) _
Club Intrawest - Sandestin 48
Club Intrawest - Vancouver 29

*4a. Affiliated Resorts with 51+ Units* 
Valdoro Mountain Lodge 70 
Plantation Beach Club (I, II and III)  56 
Charter Club 80 
Eagle's Nest Resort 96 
Casa Ybel Resort 74 
Tortuga Beach Club 54 
The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort 142 
Club Intrawest – Blue Mountain 53 
Fiesta Americana Villas Los Cabos 67 
Fiesta Americana Villas Cancun 110 
Fiesta Americana Villas Acapulco 80 
Club Intrawest - Zihuatanejo 66 
The Explorean Kohunlich 40 
Hilton Coylumbridge 61  
_(a/k/a Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Coylumbridge)_
Hilton Craigendarroch 99  
_ (a/k/a Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Craigendarroch Lodges) _
Club Intrawest Palm Desert 60 
Club Intrawest - Tremblant 53 
Club Intrawest - Whistler 113 
Hilton Vilamoura Vacation Club 69 
Carlsbad Seapointe Resort 95 
Grand Pacific Palisades Resort 163 
Sunset Cove 36

*4b. Club Resorts with 51+ Units *
AOC Vacation Suites 152 
_((a/k/a Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Anderson Ocean Club)_
Borgo alle Vigne Fractional Ownership Project 16  
_(a/k/a Hilton Grand Vacations Club Borgo alle Vigne Tuscany)_
Craigendarroch Suites 32  
_(a/k/a Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Craigendarroch Suites) _
57th Street Vacation Suites 166  
_(a/k/a West 57th Street by Hilton Club) _
Hawaiian Village Vacation Suites 236  
_(a/k/a Hilton Grand Vacations Club at the Hilton Hawaiian Village – The Lagoon Tower) _
FHRC Suites  200  
_(a/k/a Hilton Grand Vacations Club at the Flamingo - Las Vegas) _
BW Vacation Suites 143  
_(a/k/a Hokulani Waikiki by Hilton Grand Vacations Club) _
GW Vacation Suites 331 
_(a/k/a Grand Waikikian by Hilton Grand Vacations Club)_
HTLV Vacation Suites 176 
_(a/k/a Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Trump International Hotel – Las Vegas) _
KT Vacation Suites 72  
_(a/k/a Hilton Grand Vacations Club at the Hilton Hawaiian Village – The Kalia Tower) _
Kohala Coast Vacation Suites 120 
_(a/k/a Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort) _
Las Vegas Boulevard Vacation Suites 714  
_(a/k/a Hilton Grand Vacations Club on the Boulevard) _
Las Vegas Vacation Suites 232  
_(a/k/a Hilton Grand Vacations Club on Paradise) _
LV Tower 52 Vacation Suites 587  
_(Operating as Elara, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club Resort) _
Grand Pacific MarBrisa (Phase 2) 48  
_ (Operated as Hilton Grand Vacations Club at MarBrisa)  (pursuant to a license agreement)_ 
Ocean 22 Vacation Suites 220 
_(a/k/a Ocean 22, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club) _ _Currently under construction, available for occupancy August 2015 _
Orlando Vacation Suites 68 
_(a/k/a Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Sea World) _
Orlando Vacation Suites II 448  
_(a/k/a Hilton Grand Vacations Club at SeaWorld) _
South Beach Vacation Suites 52 
_(a/k/a Hilton Grand Vacations Club at McAlpin – Ocean Plaza) _
RL Vacation Suites 267 
_(a/k/a Parc Soleil by Hilton Grand Vacations Club) _
Sunrise Lodge 83 
_(a/k/a Hilton Grand Vacations Club Sunrise Lodge Canyons, Park City)_ 
Tuscany Village Vacation Suites 440  
_(a/k/a Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Tuscany) _
WBKL Vacation Suites 311 
_(a/k/a Kings’ Land by Hilton Grand Vacations Club)_


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks for posting.  The breakdown of units is interesting.

Even though we own at the Las Vegas Boulevard,  I had not realized how much bigger that was than the other resorts.  It would be massive if they ever build it all out..


----------



## mtm65 (Oct 29, 2014)

Very interesting and informative!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 25, 2017)

UPDATE

(1) Source: December 2016 HGVC Presentation 

The Grand Islander by HGVClub in Honolulu, HI has 417 units
Ocean Oak Resort by HGVClub in Hilton Head has 125 units


(2) Source: Form 10 Filing for HGVC

As of September 30, 2016, our resorts included the following locations and units:

Property Name / Ownership(1) / Location / Units
*Hilton Grand Vacations (U.S.)*
HGVClub at SeaWorld Orlando _Developed _Orlando, FL 516
HGVClub at Tuscany Village_ Developed_ Orlando, FL 440
Parc Soleil by HGVClub _Developed_ Orlando, FL 312
Las Palmeras, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club _Fee-for-service(2)_ Orlando, FL 226
HGVClub at McAlpin—Ocean Plaza _Developed_ Miami Beach, FL 52
HGVClub at the Flamingo _Developed_ Las Vegas, NV 200
HGVClub on Paradise _Developed_ Las Vegas, NV 232
HGVClub on the Boulevard _Developed _Las Vegas, NV 714
HGVClub at Trump International Hotel Las Vegas(3) _Developed _Las Vegas, NV 205
Elara, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club _Fee-for-service _Las Vegas, NV 1,200
HGVClub at Hilton Hawaiian Village—The Lagoon Tower _Developed _Honolulu, HI 236
HGVClub at Hilton Hawaiian Village—The Kalia Tower _Developed_ Honolulu, HI 72
Grand Waikikian by HGVClub _Developed_ Honolulu, HI 331
Hokulani Waikiki by HGVClub(3) _Developed _Honolulu, HI 143
Kohala Suites by HGVClub _Developed _Waikoloa, HI 120
Kings’ Land by HGVClub _Developed _Waikoloa, HI 435
The Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort _Collection _Waikoloa, HI 172
The Hilton Club—New York _Developed_ New York, NY 127
West 57th Street by Hilton Club _Developed_ New York, NY 166
The District by Hilton Club _Developed_ Washington, DC 108
HGVClub at Anderson Ocean Club _Fee-for-service_ Myrtle Beach, SC 172
Ocean 22 by Hilton Grand Vacations Club _Fee-for-service_ Myrtle Beach, SC 220
Sunrise Lodge, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club _Fee-for-service_ Park City, UT 83
Valdoro Mountain Lodge _Collection_ Breckenridge, CO 70
HGVClub at MarBrisa(3) _Fee-for-service_ Carlsbad, CA 180
The Cottages at South Seas Island Resort _Collection_ Captiva, FL 14
Harbourview Villas at South Seas Island Resort _Collection_ Captiva, FL 10
Plantation Bay Villas at South Seas Island Resort _Collection_ Captiva, FL 4
Plantation Beach Club at South Seas Island Resort _Collection_ Captiva, FL 56
Plantation House at South Seas Island Resort _Collection_ Captiva, FL 12
South Seas Club at South Seas Island Resort _Collection_ Captiva, FL 24
Casa Ybel Resort _Collection_ Sanibel, FL 74
Hurricane House Resort _Collection_ Sanibel, FL 15
Sanibel Cottages Resort _Collection_ Sanibel, FL 28
Tortuga Beach Club Resort _Collection_ Sanibel, FL 54
Seawatch On-the-Beach Resort _Collection _Ft. Myers Beach, FL 42
The Charter Club of Marco Beach _Collection_ Marco Island, FL 80
Eagle’s Nest Beach Resort _Collection_ Marco Island, FL 96
Club Regency of Marco Island _Collection_ Marco Island, FL 32
The Surf Club of Marco _Collection_ Marco Island, FL 44
Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation Resort _Collection _Hutchinson Island, FL 30

*Hilton International Grand Vacations (non-U.S.)*
HGVClub at Coylumbridge _Developed _Scotland 61
HGVClub at Craigendarroch Suites _Developed_ Scotland 32
HGVClub at Craigendarroch Lodge _Developed _Scotland 99
HGVClub at Dunkeld _Developed _Scotland 22
HGVClub at Borgo alle Vigne _Fee-for-service _Italy 31​
_*(1) *Fee-for-service and collection properties are properties that were funded and constructed by a third-party developer. Collection properties are properties that were contributed by a third party during Hilton’s joint venture with Grand Vacations. A developed property is a property that was funded and constructed by Hilton Grand Vacations. Hilton Grand Vacations also manages the operation of the developed properties._
_*(2)* We will acquire 20 units at this property as part of a just-in-time arrangement._
_*(3)* Property sub-managed by a third party._
_
Prior to the completion of the spin-off, we also expect to acquire approximately 600 rooms and 25 rooms in the Hilton Waikoloa Village and the Hilton New York Midtown, respectively, that are currently included in the Park Parent portfolio._


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 25, 2017)

alwysonvac said:


> _*(2)* We will acquire 20 units at this property as part of a just-in-time arrangement._
> _*(3)* Property sub-managed by a third party._



Since you saw the source, do you know which resort these two footnotes belong to.  They were not noted in your list.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 25, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> Since you saw the source, do you know which resort these two footnotes belong to.  They were not noted in your list.


It's noted in the original list.*(See pink font below).* 
You can also view the source documentation by clicking on the hyperlink in the original post.


Property Name / Ownership(1) / Location / Units

Las Palmeras, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club _Fee-for-service_(2) Orlando, FL 226

HGVClub at Trump International Hotel Las Vegas(3) _Developed _Las Vegas, NV 205

Hokulani Waikiki by HGVClub(3) _Developed _Honolulu, HI 143

HGVClub at MarBrisa(3) _Fee-for-service_ Carlsbad, CA 180

​


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 25, 2017)

Didn't even notice them and I even looked.  Interesting about Hokulani, who manages them???


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 25, 2017)

Outrigger manages Hokulani

From - http://saturdaybriefing.outrigger.c...ulani-waikiki-by-hilton-grand-vacations-club/

_Outrigger will employ, supervise and train all employees and will operate the Front Desk, Housekeeping and Maintenance departments. We will not provide for central reservations; however, we will coordinate check-in and -out services with the Hilton reservations system. HGV is marketing and managing the timeshare vacation ownership sales that began on November 1, 2012, as well as the marketing of the timeshare intervals and, as announced last year, Outrigger will provide our property management expertise and signature hospitality to owners and guests._​


----------



## GT75 (Mar 25, 2017)

Alwysonvac, this is good information and might be worthy of saving to a sticky.   I especially like the graphic from the source material.


----------

